# Болит нога, спина нет



## glvova (16 Май 2009)

Болит нога , спина нет врач  сказал что от спины, назначел личения инекции кеторол и баралгин и таблетки мидокалм. Нога болит с ягодицы до ступни, ступля немеет. Сначала лечения прошло 5 дней улучшений пока нет, вообще. Дайте совет по лечению? А то весна! Спасибо зарание.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Май 2009)

Совет по обследованию.
Снимки.


----------

